

Kippt: A Bookmarking App to Watch - jorde
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/kippt_a_bookmarking_app_to_watch.php

======
spokey
Hi Jori and Karri.

Kippt does look promising. I have a little bit of a meta-question for you.

Do you have any tips or advice you could share about getting covered on RWW
with an early stage app?

Based on a cursory look I think you'll agree that Kippt is an MVP right now. A
well polished MVP, but still an MVP, and one that isn't markedly different
than (and in some ways you've already called out, somewhat lacking in features
compared to) a host of Delicious- and Instapaper-type apps. (I don't intend
that to be negative, so I hope you don't take it that way.)

How did you manage to get RWW to cover Kippt at such an early stage?

~~~
jorde
Hi Spokey,

You're right, Kippt is really in the MVP stage right now while you could
consider it as our second MVP: We originally build Kippt over 1 year ago
during one day for Forrst App Contest (<http://mykippt.appspot.com/>). Today's
Kippt was build on weekends during past 1.5 months remotely but we already had
a pretty good idea what we wanted to do. While we needed to cut a lot of
corners, drop features etc we wanted to have a product we and our loved ones
would like to use. So far the feedback has been extremely good, so it's safe
to say that pushing the early product was a right decision (also validated
many of assumptions).

What comes to the press and RWW: we didn't contact any press outlets. In fact
we decided to post Kippt only to HN so that we could get feedback and some
users outside our friends. I think Marshall saw the submission or some tweet
as he didn't contact us for the article, all the information was taken from
our submission and other public sources. So I guess we just lucky but I like
to think of it this way: It's always the product that does the selling, not
the PR (but fanatic users would also help :)

I hope this clears things out. It has been an exciting day and it's really
nice to hear that you liked how Kippt looks (Karri deserves credit for that).
I should probably write a blog post about this but if you have anymore
question, feel free to shoot me an email (jtlallo and the usual gmail suffix).

-Jori

------
enra
Just submitted our app for Show HN earlier today:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3155117>

